# MySQL-Syntax-Fehler



## mickedplay (5. Dez 2015)

Bin gerade etwas verplant in dieser Nacht, aber mag mir mal bitte jemand sagen, was hier falsch sein soll? Es funktioniert einfach nicht:


```
CREATE TABLE IF NOT EXISTS test (
    id INTEGER UNSIGNED AUTO_INCREMENT NOT NULL PRIMARY, 
    firstColumn VARCHAR(12), 
    secondColumn VARCHAR(4),
    thirdColumn VARCHAR(36)
)
```

Danke sehr und einen schönen zweiten Advent am Sonntag!
Gruß,
mickedplay


----------



## mickedplay (5. Dez 2015)

mickedplay hat gesagt.:


> Bin gerade etwas verplant in dieser Nacht, aber mag mir mal bitte jemand sagen, was hier falsch sein soll? Es funktioniert einfach nicht:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Aus einem magischen Grund, hat sich das Problem jetzt von selber behoben. Woran es genau lag,  kann ich nicht sagen, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass ich zu dieser nächtlichen Zeit mir einfach den falschen Update-Befehl aus dem Stacktrace herausgelesen habe.

Danke trotzdem.


----------

